# Store-bought vs DIY lids for 36X12 and 30x12 tanks?



## JennyWren (Nov 3, 2015)

I have two tanks (29G and 33G) for which I'm planning to replace the fugly stock hood/fluorescent lights with Finnex 24/7 Planted+ in 30" and 36" lengths.

I don't know what my best option is for new lids. My fish are jumpy so I need something on there. Looks like PetSmart might carry something that will work for the smaller tank but not for the bigger one.

I'm kinda handy but not totally. Can I make something myself if I get glass cut? Or are there other nice lid (glass or Lexan) options locally that would fit these tanks and not cost a fortune? I'm already gonna be over my budget with these new lights....

~ J


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PetSmart has glass tops, also most LFS carry them as well, I tend to support the LFS for items like this. Or maybe someone on this forum has some extra glass tops for a 29 or 33 g.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I contacted a local glass shop and had them cut a number of pieces 
6" X 12" or 12 X 12 ends lay across width of tank ::wider tank need wider glass
2 or more 6 or 8" X 12/16/18/24 long : lay across the end pieces to make easy acess.

I got a deal as they were able to cut it out of scrap/off cuts with no rush

On a 36 long tank 12 inches wide I used
2 piece 12" X 12" ends
1 piece 6" X 16" lids overlap ends for support
1 piece 5" X 16" lids leaves 1 inch space at back for heater/airlines, filter


----------

